# A movie about Yim Wing Chun



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's the trailer for anyone who is uninformed.





Well the title pretty much says it , has anyone seen the movie and is it a good representation of the story? If you have seen it whats your opinion about it?


----------



## MacPedro (Jun 25, 2011)

Haris,

This isn't gonna be Rick Astley is it? 
Cheers,
         Pedro


----------



## Colibri (Jun 26, 2011)

This looks fun  Thanks for the info! We need more wing chun movies


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 26, 2011)

Haha  it isn't me rick rolling anyone ... we've all heard the story about yim wing chun i thought it'd be interesting to know how the makers of this particular movie would represent the story.

Also if someone's already seen the movie and can vouch for it being a good representation i wouldn't mind buying it.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 26, 2011)

Colibri said:


> This looks fun  Thanks for the info! We need more wing chun movies



Np.. so has anyone seen it?


----------



## almost a ghost (Jun 27, 2011)

I watched about a half hour of it on a recent flight on Singapore Airlines. It was pretty bad.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 27, 2011)

almost a ghost said:


> I watched about a half hour of it on a recent flight on Singapore Airlines. It was pretty bad.


 
Doesn't look like much Wing Chun (if any) in it at all.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jun 27, 2011)

It has about as much Wing Chun as the Michelle Yeoh's attempt did.  Now Donnie Yen did much better with Ip Man I and II than these two films managed to do...you want Wing Chun, Ip Man is a much better bet.


----------



## Domino (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like its good !
Its described as 'A romantic comedy about the origins of the Wing Chun fighting style.'


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats sorta what the story is , isn't it? 
Well guess i'll just have to watch it and find out.


----------



## Domino (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure about the 'romantic comedy' bit but still to watch it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2011)

Nope... how can it be any good.... the original had Michelle Yeoh... how can it be any good without Michelle Yeoh..... well it can't be any good without Michelle Yeoh... and that is that


----------



## Domino (Jun 29, 2011)

While I agree Jing Bai not bad to look at either haha


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 30, 2011)

After getting 1 upvote and 5 downvotes , i'm reconsidering watching the movie... i mean if there's hardly any WC in it and no michelle yeoh ... oh wait there's an original version of it too?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> After getting 1 upvote and 5 downvotes , i'm reconsidering watching the movie... i mean if there's hardly any WC in it and no michelle yeoh ... oh wait there's an original version of it too?


 
My point exactly 

oh... and you forgot the required link in your post...don't worry, I fixed it


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 30, 2011)

LoL xue you really have a thing for michelle yeoh? hehoho , but i found the original movie or atleast what this one is based off of on imdb.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111800/
apparently they change the plot as well. 

Hmm will try out the original wing chun , then I'm gonna rewatch the ip man movies xD.

Also you'd be crazy not to watch this one, trust me it's really worth it though its not ma related.





Edit: Oh God now that i think back to this movie , it's one of the most powerful and moving movies ever made , i'd have to say the chinese make some bad *** movies but this by far gave people a perspective on so many things in life , its plot is based around the massive earthquake in china a while back and i won't spoil too much if people are actually interested in watching.


----------

